# Calling all Whovians!!



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 2, 2011)

This thread is for all Doctor Who fans!
Rules:
No trashing any "incarnation" of the doctor, or any of his companions.  This is simply for fun and fond remembrance.

(1) Favorite Doctor/Doctors?

(2) Favorite companion/companions?

(3) Favorite creature/monster/alien?

(4) Scariest creature/monster/alien?

(5) Favorite "Aww  " moment?

(6) Favorite  moment?

(7) Favorite "  " moment?

(8) Favorite companion quote?

(9) Favorite episode?

(10) Favorite Doctor quote?

(11) Favorite "  What the heck are they thinking?!?!" moment?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 2, 2011)

(1) Favorite Doctor/Doctors? *Tom Baker(4), Christopher Eccleston(9), and David Tenant(10)*

(2) Favorite companion/companions? *Sarah Jane Smith, Rose Tyler, Capt. Jack Harkness, Donna Noble, Amelia & Rory Pond, River Song*

(3) Favorite creature/monster/alien? *The Atraxi - there's just something about the flying eyeball *

(4) Scariest creature/monster/alien? *The gas mask people! ... "Are you my mummy?" *

(5) Favorite "Aww  " moment? *At the end of 'The Christmas Invasion' when Rose & the Doctor are all "I thought cause I changed you wouldn't" "I thought cause you'd changed.. you wouldn't want me" "Oh, no, I'd love for you to come!" "Really? Okay!"    *

(6) Favorite  moment? *"Mind you... Princess Anne"  *Doctor chuckles* "OMG! THEY'RE WAREWOLVES!!!" *both Rose & the Doctor ensue howling**

(7) Favorite "  " moment? *When the Doctor leaves Rose at Drlig Ulv-Stranden*

(8) Favorite companion quote? *"Omg...I'm the tin dog." - Micky Smith*

(9) Favorite episode? *Blink*

(10) Favorite Doctor quote? *"This is my timey-wimey detector. It goes ding when there's stuff.. Also, it can boil an egg at 30 paces, .... whether you want it to or not, actually,... so I've learned to stay away from hens... It's not pretty when they blow."*

(11) Favorite "  What the heck are they thinking?!?!" moment? *When the Doctor left Rose in the alternate universe... again... that just wasn't right.*


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

I just started watching.  DH turned me on to Dr. Who.   Saw the season finale Saturday.  I don't have any favorites yet, because still a newbie, but I really getting into the series.  Amazing stories.  So many twists and turns.  

Really like the Amelia/Rory & River Song story.  Can't believe the ending this season.  Can't wait to see the start of the next one.  

Will have to watch the reruns to really give you the answers to your questions.  

The Angel Statues creeped me out though.  And the Silent people (?).  They visit but you don't remember.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I just started watching.  DH turned me on to Dr. Who.   Saw the season finale Saturday.  I don't have any favorites yet, because still a newbie, but I really getting into the series.  Amazing stories.  So many twists and turns.
> 
> Really like the Amelia/Rory & River Song story.  Can't believe the ending this season.  Can't wait to see the start of the next one.
> 
> ...


Amazon.com has each season for sale at $0.99/episode... and if your computer is capable of writing to disk, then you can put them onto DVD's


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 4, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion.   BBC America runs the re-runs all the time.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 8, 2011)

No other Whovians? really? I would have thought that their would be at least 5 on here!


----------

